# Iver Johnson



## jacob9795 (Aug 10, 2017)

I just bought this Iver Johnson (Craigslist). Does anyone have a catalog picture for this model? I think it's 1940-1941. The serial number is 52686. I can't wait to clean it up. @KingSized HD  found it
-Jake


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh that's sweet!


----------



## Aussie (Aug 10, 2017)

Interesting..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Handyman (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Jake,
In my opinion it looks like you've found a Model 76K, Iver Johnson Streamline Super Mobike.  I haven't actually ;looked at the serial #/build date chart but I think you're right on with the 40 to 41 year.  These are not the easiest models to find and were only available towards the end of the Iver Johnson run.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info Pete! Great catalog picture! I couldn't find one.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Jake,

Here is another,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I believe you could order this bike with painted fenders and chainguard or with chrome fenders and chainguard.   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Find one of @Krautwaggen posts and you will see a list for just about all IJ catalogs under his sig line. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Aug 11, 2017)

Like this one! Cool late ballooner! Click the "Iver Johnson Catalogs HERE!" link.


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 11, 2017)

Especially like the streamline chainguard design. Interesting painted section on the tire. Looking forward to seeing the bike cleaned up.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 11, 2017)

The "Painted" section is tape residue.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 11, 2017)

Very nice find  indeed!


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 11, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Like this one! Cool late ballooner! Click the "Iver Johnson Catalogs HERE!" link.



Thank you for making those catalogs available to us.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 11, 2017)

You're welcome! I've had a LOT of help in putting the collection together from other CABE members. I've credited most of them in the posting of the actual catalog on Flickr and I'm thankful for their contributions! That said, WE NEED MORE  



jacob9795 said:


> Thank you for making those catalogs available to us.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 11, 2017)

here is another example of the streamline not to many of these around.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 4, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I just bought this Iver Johnson (Craigslist). Does anyone have a catalog picture for this model? I think it's 1940-1941. The serial number is 52686. I can't wait to clean it up. @KingSized HD  found it
> -Jake
> 
> View attachment 658479
> ...



Any interest in this bike before I list it on eBay? I will list it by the end of today. 

Rusty untouched project. Will ship from 93277.

-Jake
jacobguerra@mail.fresnostate.edu


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Any interest in this bike before I list it on eBay? I will list it by the end of today.
> 
> Rusty untouched project. Will ship from 93277.
> 
> ...



How about posting in the for sale section with a price--might save you some Ebay fees. V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Oct 7, 2017)

u


Handyman said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> Here is another,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I believe you could order this bike with painted fenders and chainguard or with chrome fenders and chainguard.   Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 658614  updated with the proper fisk whitewalls[


----------

